# Totally new to this but want to know about adding things.



## slh39702 (Jan 5, 2014)

I havent even bought my TT yet but wanting to make sure I start out right since money is tight. 

I plan on buying a TT in a couple of months and going full time. I plan on buying a bh and taking out the bunks and adding a stackable washer/ dryer and a dishwasher in the space. There will be no boondocking. 

What I need to know is how complicated is this? The electricity and water will need to be addressed as well as taking out the bunks but do I really need to take it to a dealer to have this done or can the usual handyman with knowledge of putting these units in a house do?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2014)

Might want to consider weight distrabution.  Could affect handling.  If you are ordering new get 50 amp service. Plumbing the dishwasher into the holding system might be a problem.  Those areas can get tight and hard to get to.  Can it be done sure. Most CGs have laundry mats and paper plates and plastic untinsels work fine.  Either have never been a problem for us,  Our MH is plumbed for a washer dryer but I had reather have the space.  Welcome to the forum and keep us posted. AJMO


----------



## slh39702 (Jan 6, 2014)

I would rather have the units. I do like all the comforts of home. What amps normally come on them? And no, it won't be new. I dont even buy cars new. Ha ha


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2014)

Most come with 30ap servive unless ordered with 50.  Lot of newer may have the 50. Another option is to just run seperate plug ins to them.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 6, 2014)

slh39702 - Chelse made a couple of good points.  Here's mine:  1.  You need to make sure you're not adding more weight than you're removing.  2.  Plumbing the washer and dishwasher into the existing holding tanks may be a deal-breaker.  If you have room under the trailer, you may be able to add an additional tank for the appliances.  As Chelse said, you may also want to wire these separately from the trailer's built-in system.  You'd just have to run two power lines to the campground outlet.

Another thing to consider - every bunkhouse model I've ever seen, the bunks were on the right hand (passenger) side of the trailer.  Every campground I've ever been in had the hook-ups on the left hand (driver) side.  This might complicate your plumbing issue even more.

Good luck with the remodel, and post back with pictures of the job, both before and after.  Sounds like it could be an interesting project.


----------



## LEN (Jan 6, 2014)

The part about boondocking, you could and do without wash dryer and dish wash during that time. You do need the 50 amp and if ordering new you could request the wiring and washer hookups(might or might not work). You could do without a gray tank for the Washer dryer and dish washer as you say no boon docking. Routing the wiring should not be that hard for someone with a bit of electrical carpentry and plumbing know how. There are several 5th wheel that have two grey tank hookups and you would just use a second one with the dump valve installed, plus because there would be no solids in the drain a 2" should be fine run to the left side near the dump area.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Jan 18, 2014)

slh39702,

I'm with Len don't think you will be washing at all while boondocking.  If buying new or used if at a later time you want to add a washer/dryer buy with a hookups already in place.  Bottom line you may determine you like the extra storage space you have and utilize the campground machines.  I do have a vented combo washer/dryer and seldom use it but I do use it.  I would sure love to have a stackable but presently do not want to part with the storage space that is above the combo.  Space above is the perfect linen and towel storage area and also while traveling I keep my CPAP machine in that location so it does not roll around.

Concerning dishwashers in my opinion which means nothing, it is the second most useless thing ever foisted on RV communities.  Number one is a J-lounge.  I have a dishwasher in my M/H and it comes in handy to store my FMCA, and other motorhome mullet wrappers.  I use paper and plastic almost extensively.  I do carry a couple pieces of Correlle with me just in case however really never use it unless my manual dishwasher (wife) is along.


----------

